# Primary procedure list for add on codes



## SusanBRay (Jun 2, 2011)

Where can I find a list with the primary procedure codes for add on procedures?  I have a surgery that was performed laparoscopically and the MD also performed a needle biopsy of the liver after cholescystectomy was performed due to discoloration of liver.  Add on code 47001 is listed for open procedure.  I did see in another forum that it can also be utilized for laparoscopic procedures. Many thanks.


----------



## ksb0211 (Jun 3, 2011)

If I understand correctly.  The dr performed a lap cholecystectomy and at that time a biopsy of the liver?  If that is the case, unfortunately, you need to use the unlisted code 47379.  

Hope that helps.


----------

